# Grouse mount



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a Native Michigan Grouse I mounted two weeks ago (he turned out so nice, I had to share a few pictures). Im a taxidermist from PA, and havnt ever seen such a perfect bird ! You people that live In Michigan are truly lucky, great fishing, great hunting, and great people !


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thats a real sharp bird... i truly appreciate that. what eye did you use on it? is that the tohican sandburst?


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Tohickon 123 hazel .


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Mix some Bass Belly White, hydro mist paint into some Apoxie sculpt, let it start to kick (app.30 min.) then roll out a thin eye ring. Use a T pin to set it in place,...then it will be near perfect!

Mitch


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

waterfowl-artist said:


> Tohickon 123 hazel .


i do love the tohicon eyes.


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

I am taking this bird to the PA show in March ! No, I didnt finish the eyerings, base, etc. Just thought it was a good looking mount, you dont get many nice birds like this one .


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome work. Good luck at the show!


----------

